# UFC 64 Unstoppable - Official Discussion Thread.



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

A ways away, but the discussion thread is up :thumbsup: 
Go Ken  



> Tickets for UFC 64: Unstoppable on Sale Today
> Las Vegas, NV – After a seven-month absence, UFC® World Middleweight Champion Rich “Ace” Franklin returns to the Octagon™ to make his third title defense against the seemingly unstoppable UFC newcomer Anderson “The Spider” Silva. With a history of vicious striking and devastating knockout power, Silva has quickly become the most dangerous contender in the UFC middleweight division. Franklin, who remains undefeated in the UFC, will put his belt up for stakes when he squares off against Silva in the main event of the Ultimate Fighting Championship® organization’s UFC 64: UNSTOPPABLE taking place live from Las Vegas at the Mandalay Bay Events Center Saturday, Oct. 14.
> 
> Also announced today will be the return of the lightweight crown to the Ultimate Fighting Championship organization. Kenny “KenFlo” Florian and Sean “The Muscle Shark” Sherk will face off at UFC 64 to battle for the vacant lightweight crown, which has been held only by former champion Jens Pulver. As demonstrated by recent pay-per-view events, the UFC has a number of talented lightweights competing in this division, including the return of Jens Pulver as well as Spencer Fisher, Melvin Guillard, Mark Hominick, Joe Stevenson and Yves Edwards.
> ...


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

there ya go.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't wait for the Silva fight!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I got Franklin and Sherk to win their matches, any ideas on the undercard.*


----------



## basrutten#1 (Jul 11, 2006)

*too close for me to call*

In regaurds to the rich franklin fight I think it will be one of the best fights for rich in a long time and too close for me to bet on him. I'd like to see franklin pull the win but I don't know enough about anderson to bet on rich..andersons knockout of chris leben was very fast. Leben looked way out of his league on that one.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I got Franklin and Sherk to win their matches, any ideas on the undercard.*


I think this is one of the fights:

Keith Jardine vs. Mike Nickels

And no...that wasn't a typo. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I donno, that wouldn't be a terrible fight for an undercard.

Atleast not as bad as 63's Danny Abaddi fight, he's never won anything and hes still on a ppv! lol atleast Nickles beat Combs (even though combs hasn't won either).

I hope they put Bisping,Grove, Kaleb Starnes, Ed Herman, or Hamill on the fight card, i mean atleast they are pretty good fighters and entertaining to watch.

Edit: i said those names not because i don't know other entertaining fighters, but just because if they put Knickes, and Danny Abaddi on the fight card i'd hope they put the good TUF fighters on it as well lol


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

It's going to be a great PPV. I can't wait for the Franklin and Silva fight, both very talented. I must say though, I think Rich will come through retaining the belt, although he's gonna get a run for his money. ^^ Agreed with the upper post, I think Sherk will win his fight as well.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

im not to sure but i think anderson is going to ko franklin it should end up being a good fight though but id put my money on anderson


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

My Picks

Rich Franklin vs *Anderson Silva*

*Sean Serk *vs Kenny Florian


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

PPV of the year baby.

This has been the only PPV of the year that I'm OVERLY excited about.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Obviously you haven't paid enough attention to the amount of awesome fights that have happened and that are going to happen this year.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Obviously you haven't paid enough attention to the amount of awesome fights that have happened and that are going to happen this year.


Obivously you didnt read what I said...I said OVERLY excited.

I'm excited for any MMA event.

And there were some awesome fights this year...but not an abundance.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Confirmed/Rumored Fights*

*UFC Middlewieght Title*
[22-1-0] Rich Franklin vs. Anderson Silva [15-4-0] 

*UFC Lightweight Title*
[29-2-1] Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian [7-2-0] 

[10-3-1] Keith Jardine vs. Mike Nickels [3-1-0] 

[28-10-1] Yves Edwards vs. Justin James [9-5-0] 

[26-6-1] Nathan Marquardt vs. Thales Leites [9-0-0]*** 

***(could happen at UFN 7 instead)


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I really thought UFC 58: Canada vs. USA has been the best PPV to date, as far as a well rounded card goes. I loved the debut of Mark Hominick and the return of Yves Edwards, Doerkson vs. Marquardt was awesome, and of course St. Pierre/Penn and Franklin/Loiseau were in the top 5 fights this year.


----------



## BRAZILMIKE (Aug 14, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Finally a PPV with a different name then the main event since UFC 61. I'm tired of "Hughes .vs. Gracie", "Sobral .vs. Liddell", "Penn .vs. Hughes 2" or something like that. I like it when they put thought into and make it cool instead of naming it after the main event. This PPV looks great. Two title shots in one night, hasn't happened since UFC 56.
> 
> And that poster looks awesome by the way. So is Sylvia .vs. Monson at UFC 65 then because I thought it would be at UFC 64.



couldnt agree more.... i was looking forward to seeing st pierre beat hughes but hey...... franklin and silva are 2 of my favourite fighters.... franklin is stronger and more devastating but i love silvas style and his ridiculous accuracy... probably franklin to win but you never count out silva..... one hell of a fight ... cant wait..... and as for tito and ken... yawn yawn yawn!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I'm looking forward to this event more than the hughes/penn event


QFT.

This is going to be the PPV of the year....I can just feel it.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> i'm just trying not to get to hyped up about it because everytime I do i'm dissapointed, like the tito/ken fight and the last tim/andre fight.



I hear that man, less i anticipate the better. 

Im not even speculating on this card.....


----------



## semiconductor (Sep 13, 2006)

It looks like a good card, I like alot of the fighters and I doubt it will be boring.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

wikipedia took off the fight rumor so maybe arlovski wont be fighting


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

the main even for ufc 64 is a goodie...as good as franklin has looked in his defenses, anderson's style is one that i can see take out franklin...his standup is better than rich's while his ground game is decent....i'd actually take anderson in this fight by ko or stoppage, but its really too close to call...


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i just can't wait for sherk to own florian sherk stood 5 with matt i'd like to see florian do that


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Rumors from the website ultimatefightingfan have this card

Rich Franklin (TUF 2 coach) vs. Anderson Silva
Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian (TUF 1)
Jon Fitch vs. Kuniyoshi Hironaka
Spencer Fisher vs. Naoyuki Kotani
Keith Jardine (TUF 2) vs. Mike Nickels (TUF 3)
Luke Cummo (TUF 2) vs. Ross Pointon (TUF 3)
Wander Braga vs. Kurt Pellegrino
Justin James vs. TBA


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Team Punishment said:


> Rumors from the website ultimatefightingfan have this card
> 
> Rich Franklin (TUF 2 coach) vs. Anderson Silva
> Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian (TUF 1)
> ...


Oh god why must they keep bringing back Ross Pointon? Dude is garbage, yes he provided humor on the show but the guy is a below average fighter. Cummo is going to eat him alive.

FINALLY Jon Fitch!

Yeah this looks as if it's going to be better than 58 and 63.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah Ross is a sloppy fighter. I think Cummo can also beat him aswell.


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

dang, the UFC might actually be granting mike nickels a fight? what the hell? is no one else as astounded by this as i am? i could've sworn that dude would've gone home from the TUF house, watched the TUF episode that featured his fight with matt hamill i believe it was, and quit MMA. i thought he was beyond horrible. if he goes up against jardine, he's gonna be in trouble.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

it hink that this is going to be a great ppv. rich vs silva. both very good strikers and good conditioning. could be the best fight of the year. then they bring back the lw title with kenflo vs muscle shark. i think it is going to be amazing. i think it has the possibility to be the fight of the year.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Franklin v Silva is going to be a war. I don't really care who wins, I just really want to watch the fight. Somebody's going down.

Sherk v Florian could be interesting, but I think Sean is going to overpower KenFlo. Maybe I'm wrong, but Sean Sherk has never been submitted. He's really never lost a fight on the ground, so I think Kenny's in for a long night.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

gotta go with Franklin and Sherk on this one.

After fight if Franklin wins he should challenge Machida for a rematch to solidify his dominance. I also think he needs to ight Matt lindland to prove himself, too bad Dana White is a Doosh Bag and kicked him out of UFC after being undefeated there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Coldblue said:


> dang, the UFC might actually be granting mike nickels a fight? what the hell? is no one else as astounded by this as i am? i could've sworn that dude would've gone home from the TUF house, watched the TUF episode that featured his fight with matt hamill i believe it was, and quit MMA. i thought he was beyond horrible. if he goes up against jardine, he's gonna be in trouble.


Nickels is so bad, that he makes Sean Gannon look like a motivated BJ Penn. I'm pretty sure Dana just found a random bum off the street, and put him on the show.

Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin-*This could go either way. If it's a standup fight, then Silva will win. If it's taken to the ground, then Rich will win. I'll go with Franklin here, because I don't think he's stupid enough to trade with Silva, and this fight will go to the ground. Franklin will probably get a TKO or a sub.*

Sean Sherk vs Kenny Florian-*This will be a one sided beating. People who give Florian a chance need to go take their Haldol and get back to reality. Sherk will dominate him, and get a TKO.*

I think I had a nightmare once about Pointon & Nickels being on a UFC PPV card.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Nickels is so bad, that he makes Sean Gannon look like a motivated BJ Penn. I'm pretty sure Dana just found a random bum off the street, and put him on the show.
> 
> Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin-*This could go either way. If it's a standup fight, then Silva will win. If it's taken to the ground, then Rich will win. I'll go with Franklin here, because I don't think he's stupid enough to trade with Silva, and this fight will go to the ground. Franklin will probably get a TKO or a sub.*
> 
> ...


haha great post I agree with everything. Pointon is Brutal


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Also man i almost forgot loving the Machida pick that guy is awesome and everyone needs to know it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely. Machida's a guy who should be known, but really isn't. It's a shame really, because the guy is an excellent striker. Very aggressive. It's a shame his fight with Vernon wasn't great, because it on paper it looks like a really fun fight. 

I find it funny how people say Pointon is a guy who has a ton of heart, and lets it all hang out in the Octagon. It doesn't excuse the fact that he's a total bum who hasn't beaten anyone of relevance.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I also think he needs to ight Matt lindland to prove himself, too bad Dana White is a Doosh Bag and kicked him out of UFC after being undefeated there.


Hes not undefeated in the UFC, Falaniko Vitale beat him (but he hit his head on the ground and KOd himself) and then David Terrell at UFC 49 beat him in.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> Nickels is so bad, that he makes Sean Gannon look like a motivated BJ Penn. I'm pretty sure Dana just found a random bum off the street, and put him on the show.
> 
> Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin-*This could go either way. If it's a standup fight, then Silva will win. If it's taken to the ground, then Rich will win. I'll go with Franklin here, because I don't think he's stupid enough to trade with Silva, and this fight will go to the ground. Franklin will probably get a TKO or a sub.*
> 
> ...


you guys are acting liek anderson has been in 10 ufc fights and completley dominated . i dont get what all the hype is about. he has 1 win and people are saying he will win the standup match. i think we have all forgotten about richs standup. is the middlewieght division so desperate for a # 1 contender that they give a guy with 1 fight in the ufc a tital shot


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

esv said:


> you guys are acting liek anderson has been in 10 ufc fights and completley dominated . i dont get what all the hype is about. he has 1 win and people are saying he will win the standup match. i think we have all forgotten about richs standup. is the middlewieght division so desperate for a # 1 contender that they give a guy with 1 fight in the ufc a tital shot



Ya they are pretty desperate because nobody is good enough to beet Franklin. Who else could they put up against him, swick ha dont make me laugh. Look how bad Franklin beet up the crow. His face looked like it was hit with a sledgehammer a couple of times after. There throwing in Silva who is a well known fighter to ppl who watch more than the ufc, but still he only beet leben in the cage and he sucks. There making silvas striking seem unsttoppable when all he did was hit leben with like 8 dead on the face shots because he wasnt blocking shit all. If those were franklins fists he would have dropped just as fast.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

esv said:


> you guys are acting liek anderson has been in 10 ufc fights and completley dominated . i dont get what all the hype is about. he has 1 win and people are saying he will win the standup match. i think we have all forgotten about richs standup. is the middlewieght division so desperate for a # 1 contender that they give a guy with 1 fight in the ufc a tital shot


I'll try and say this as nicely as I can, but you really have no idea who Anderson Silva is.

Silva was the second best 183 pounder in PRIDE (behind Henderson, in my opinion). The fact that he's only had one UFC fight doesn't diminish his abilities as a fighter. He is the number 1 contender in the UFC middleweight division.

Anderson has KO'd Jeremy Horn, Hayato Sakurai and Carlos Newton. His handspeed is ridiculous, I would venture to say unrivaled among 185 pounders today.

Highlight reels of the Muay Thai master:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=o0sirRdSLM0 (demo)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xicEBzBPPvg&mode=related&search= (fights)


----------



## Thaiboxer (Oct 4, 2006)

I hear K-flow can't circle left. :cheeky4: 











this fight may resemble franklin/ quarry, not in the same league.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was thinking Sanchez vs Florian.


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

Kenny Florian is a slick bastard.
Sean Sherk is a freakishly huge/strong small bastard.

If my guesstimation is correct, the only way Florian will win this is to pull out his magic elbow and hope to cut Sherk to the victory.

Other than that, we will see Sherk mimic the Diego vs Florian fight at the TUF Finale.

Sherk is an aggresive devil, he will find a way to either mount you or get you in a position you don't want to be in.
And from what I understand, Sherk is hercules compared to the smaller Florian so it won't be long until Sherk gets you in his vicegrip.

Sherk has done fairly well in the welterweight division, having your only two loses to GSP and Hughes is nothing to be ashamed of.

Now that he is in his normal class,who knows what destruction he can offer.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Franklin Vs Silva*

I think that Rich is going to finish this fight strong and end up the winner by ref stoppage. You have to remember that Rich takes strange angles and is hard to hit. 

He is prone get hit with a big shot, but he recovers like the champ that he is. I know that Anderson has strikes like no one Rich has fought before him, but Rich seems to find a way to throw even the best fighters off their game.

The excitement that I have for this fight is huge! I even got tickets to go see it in Vegas!!

GO RICH!!!


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> The excitement that I have for this fight is huge! I even got tickets to go see it in Vegas!!


Yeah, I'll see ya there... My friend and I have tickets for the 1st row.
The floor tickets were outrageous!

I hope we get some autographs and cool pics.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

esv said:


> you guys are acting liek anderson has been in 10 ufc fights and completley dominated . i dont get what all the hype is about. he has 1 win and people are saying he will win the standup match. i think we have all forgotten about richs standup. is the middlewieght division so desperate for a # 1 contender that they give a guy with 1 fight in the ufc a tital shot


Um, you do realize there are other organizations besides the UFC right? If not, you might want to check out Silva's outside work from various org's. Most notably his fight with Carlos Newton at Pride 25.


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

w00t.. finalized fight card!

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I think that Rich is going to finish this fight strong and end up the winner by ref stoppage. You have to remember that Rich takes strange angles and is hard to hit.
> 
> He is prone get hit with a big shot, but he recovers like the champ that he is. I know that Anderson has strikes like no one Rich has fought before him, but Rich seems to find a way to throw even the best fighters off their game.
> 
> ...


anderson is the same way tho..he has crazy angles and very crisp accurate punchs..i think this will be an awesome fight..i hope they beat the crap out of each other..this is my weight division so these are for sure two guys that personnally present a problem..


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Damone said:


> Um, you do realize there are other organizations besides the UFC right? If not, you might want to check out Silva's outside work from various org's. Most notably his fight with Carlos Newton at Pride 25.


how about his fight with alex steibling..the self pro claimed brazilian killer..anderson put a stamp on his ass..


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

florian gonna get dominated, i could kick kenny florians ass for christ sake


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

florian gonna get dominated, i could prolly kick kenny florians ass for christ sake


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Conor said:


> florian gonna get dominated, i could prolly kick kenny florians ass for christ sake


haha i dont know who you are but i still wouldnt bet on florian.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Florian isnt THAT bad...just, well, he's facing Sean Shark...

And by the way I stand correct, UFC 64 will probably be the PPV of the year, now that Hughes/GSP and Liddell/Ortiz wont happen on the same night. (Yaay, no 2 rematch night)


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Florian isnt THAT bad...just, well, he's facing Sean Shark...
> 
> And by the way I stand correct, UFC 64 will probably be the PPV of the year, now that Hughes/GSP and Liddell/Ortiz wont happen on the same night. (Yaay, no 2 rematch night)



I dunno man i think UFC 65 is going to be the best.

Hughes vs St. Piere
Sylvia vs Monson
Mir vs Vera
Michael Bisbing vs James Irvin
Hominuk vs Joe Stevenson
Karo Parysian vs Jake Sheilds(first ufc fight but ranked in top 10 wealterweights definetly check him out)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I dunno man i think UFC 65 is going to be the best.
> 
> Hughes vs St. Piere
> Sylvia vs Monson
> ...


Sylvia/Monson is probably going to suck. Monson has no shot in hell at even catching Sylvia with a strike and typical Tim will deny his takedowns and work his "magic" I guess.

Bisping will destroy Irvin, Hominick and Stevenson should be masterful, so should Parysian/Shelds. Vera/Mir may be a borefest but could be good, I guess that is a pretty decent event.

64s main event is enough for me to consider it PPV of the year, it's like a dream fight.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

So did I hear right and the lw champ has to fight Pulver?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Sylvia/Monson is probably going to suck. Monson has no shot in hell at even catching Sylvia with a strike and typical Tim will deny his takedowns and work his "magic" I guess.
> 
> Bisping will destroy Irvin, Hominick and Stevenson should be masterful, so should Parysian/Shelds. Vera/Mir may be a borefest but could be good, I guess that is a pretty decent event.
> 
> 64s main event is enough for me to consider it PPV of the year, it's like a dream fight.


Dont forget Hughes vs St. Pierre this could easily be the fight of the year.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> So did I hear right and the lw champ has to fight Pulver?


no way pulver just got knocked out by Joe Lauzon in under a minute. Theres no way he can get a title shot without a few more fights.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Iam most certain Florian will win! Hes always the undedog. I was going to order this PPV but I UFC 65 card is way better.


----------



## mulldog (Jul 23, 2006)

*lets get it on*

ufc 64 is going to rock.......both these guys got something to prove so they can step up...........lets get it on.


----------



## yeahbuddy86 (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't want to get ahead of myself because I think UFC 64 will be awesome, but hughes vs. St-Pierre will be one of the best fights of the year, I can't wait to see Georges take the welterweight title away from hughes.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> noooooooo the muscle shark will win >=D


damn straight sherks gonna f*ckin own florian and toss him like he's nothing


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Thaiboxer said:


> I hear K-flow can't circle left. :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha @ throwin that face on Kenflo's face haha


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

^^^^ That's pretty good. I've gotta see Silva v Franklin live. While it isn't worth $40, it's damn sure worth $30 :cheeky4:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody know why Jens Pulver didn't get a shot to get his belt back? He is the linear lightweight champ in the UFC.


(edit) Nevermind, didn't see that he had just lost. He should get a shot soon though I think.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

yeahbuddy86 said:


> I don't want to get ahead of myself because I think UFC 64 will be awesome, but hughes vs. St-Pierre will be one of the best fights of the year, I can't wait to see Georges take the welterweight title away from hughes.


Yeah, the future belongs to Georges St. Pierre, he will beat Matt Hughes by decision after a long, long night. St. Pierre is just as strong, his explosive stand up game is better than Matt's, he's just as good on the ground and he's a young and inspired fighter ... the guy is wicked


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP is good no doubt about it....I agree he is the future, but will lost to Hughes this time as well.....and id be willing to bet everything hes not nearly as strong as Matt Hughes


----------



## THE_HAMMER (Dec 31, 2006)

*Ace-hole Gets Wipped*

*THANK YOU FOR THIS THREAD,I'VE FELT COMPELLED TO WRITE THIS SINSE THE DAY OF FRANKLINS DEFEAT.

HAVE YOU EVER LOOKED AT SOMEONE AND JUST DIDENT LIKE THEM? FOR NO GOOD REASON AT FIRST THEN SORTLY AFTER END UP WITH A HATE FOR THE INDIVIDUAL? 

SORTA SUMS IT UP WHEN I FIRST SEEN ACE FRANKLIN,A CHUMP WHO REALY HASENT FOUGHT ANYONE WORTHY..

HIS BIG MOUTH BRAGGING AND GOOFY LOOK ABOUT HIM DOES NOT LAY WELL WITH ME..

I WAS SO PLEASED TO SEE HIM KNOCKED OUT , YOU CAN NOT BELIEVE... JUST A PUNK,WHO GOT WHAT HE NEEDED.

AS FAR AS TACO ORTAGA , NICE TO SEE HE'S SHUT HIS GAPEING HOLE NOW THAT LIDELL FILLED IT WITH HIS FISTS OF FURY.

CANT STAND THESE FIGHTERS LIKE TRIGGS AND ORTIZ AND THE LIST GOES ON WHO TRASH TALK THEMSELVES INTO IMBARRESMENT. THANKS FOR MY OPINION. *


----------

